# Thread Rating Tool. . .



## HLGStrider (Jul 23, 2005)

How many actually use the thread rating tool? You know, the little option that lets you put between one and five stars in front of a thread? 

I notice that relatively few threads are rated, and I was just curious about how much mileage you guys get out of this option. 

I like it personally, and am going to try to start rating every thread I visit, the good, the bad, and the ugly. Mu ha ha ha!

I'll encourage you to do likewise, but if you don't want to, that's ok. I'll just chase you down and use my retractable claws on you.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 23, 2005)

Well,nice poll,especially the last option.....but I prefer dogs  .

I have never given that big importance to the rating tool.Pretty often some really good threads do not get any rating,while others do....


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

I have used it at times, but not a lot lately... perhaps I shall go do that...  It is always fun to see all those stars on something you like!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 23, 2005)

Retractable claws eh? My sponges can take care of that. I never rate threads on the count of I don't honestly care about ratings. Some people give bad threads good ratings and good threads bad ratings and that is the only time I rate them, to counter that and balance it owt.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2005)

I still think it is a fun tool. I did exaggerate about voting on every thread. Some threads aren't meant to be voted on, but it would be cool if we could flag threads for goodness. 

If we could count on people doing this regularly, it would help us maintain threads.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 24, 2005)

I voted on a thread once. Don't ask me to do it more, as I'll feel bad about offering anything but a five, and thus prove the whole system useless.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2005)

Feel free to rate any of my threads then, Smitty!


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 25, 2005)

When I began posting I always rated the threads. I think it is funny and useful. This is good tool but I slowly stopped raiting the threads... But maybe I will begin again. I have just rated this thread.

*Elgee*, how many '_votes_' make the rating visible?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 25, 2005)

I actually don't know. I once asked Beorn and he said he didn't know. So we made a thread and voted on it to see if we could create a rating for it, and all we know now is that it takes more than two people. . .


----------



## Greenwood (Jul 27, 2005)

I am not sure I have ever rated a thread, though I may have once or twice.

Looking at the poll, however, reminded me of a question I have wondered about at times. When I first looked at this thread and the poll at the top, there was a message saying that this was a public poll and other users could see how I voted. Some polls say this and some do not. I don't really care whether the poll is public or not, or perhaps I should say that if I really cared, I wouldn't vote on a public poll. Moving on to my actual question -- I have noticed that if I click on the results of a "public" poll before I vote, then the names of forum members who have voted appears under each poll selection so that, indeed it is a public poll and I can see how people voted. Once I have voted, however, all those names disappear and the poll no longer shows how people voted. Is this the normal way these "public" polls function or is this a result of some setting in my user CP? It strikes me as an odd way to run a poll.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 27, 2005)

> Once I have voted, however, all those names disappear and the poll no longer shows how people voted.


I think that you have to click one of the numbers with the percentages of the poll to see the names again.


----------



## Greenwood (Jul 27, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> I think that you have to click one of the numbers with the percentages of the poll to see the names again.


Thanks! That does the trick. I figured there was something simple I was missing.


----------

